# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Bút chì màu

## phamhuanmko

*Color Pencils Collection | 40 JPEG | 1200x1600 | 10.2 Mb*​[download][/download]


```
[replacer_a] | [replacer_a]
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=2659

----------

